# Maldini in vacanza ad Ibiza. Foto sui social.



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Nonostante oggi sia partito il ritiro del Milan, fino al prossimo lunedì, come documentato da foto pubblicate da alcuni tifosi sui social, Paolo Maldini si trova in vacanza ad Ibiza.

*Calciomercato.com: il Milan è nel caos e Maldini se ne va in vacanza. E' quantomeno curioso che il dirigente rossonero abbia deciso di andarsene in ferie proprio alla vigilia del ritiro, quando ci sarebbe più bisogno della sua figura a Milanello.*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Maggio 2019)

Paolo... Paolo.. Paolo... io ti adoro MA proprio adesso dovevi andare in vacanza? A 4 giornate dalla fine, con una tempesta del genere a Milanello? io mi aspettavo di vederlo a bordo campo col mitra in mano.

Ma che cavolo sta succedendo...


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nonostante oggi sia partito il ritiro del Milan, fino al prossimo lunedì, come documentato da foto pubblicate da alcuni tifosi sui social, Paolo Maldini si trova in vacanza ad Ibiza.



.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Maggio 2019)

Vorrei illudermi che siano tutti freschi come le rose perché sanno che ci sorprenderanno quest'estate con un mister degno di tale nome e giocatori degni.La mia illusione tanto è gratis.


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Paolo... Paolo.. Paolo... io ti adoro MA proprio adesso dovevi andare in vacanza? A 4 giornate dalla fine, con una tempesta del genere a Milanello? io mi aspettavo di vederlo a bordo campo col mitra in mano.
> 
> Ma che cavolo sta succedendo...



Per Maldini mi butto nel fuoco... pero questa storia delle ferie proprio ORA non e un bel segnale...


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

Allora, non mi metto di certo a criticare Paolo, perché diciamo che più simbolo di serietà di lui non c'è. So che se è a riposare, ha tutto il diritto di farlo, per un motivo o per un'altro. 
Non posso comunque non rimarcare trovo di estremo garbo che non sia stato lui a mettere roba sui social, ma sia stato un errore non andare in un'isola deserta visto il periodo "particolare"...


----------



## Devil man (2 Maggio 2019)

fa di molto bene! tanto questa stagione è stata fallimentare


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per Maldini mi butto nel fuoco... pero questa storia delle ferie proprio ORA non e un bel segnale...



Forse va in ferie adesso perché a giugno ci sarà da lavorare sodo ... Questa è almeno l'interpretazione "positiva".



MarcoG ha scritto:


> Allora, non mi metto di certo a criticare Paolo, perché diciamo che più simbolo di serietà di lui non c'è. So che se è a riposare, ha tutto il diritto di farlo, per un motivo o per un'altro.
> Non posso comunque non rimarcare trovo di estremo garbo che non sia stato lui a mettere roba sui social, ma sia stato un errore non andare in un'isola deserta visto il periodo "particolare"...



Concordo. D'altra parte trovo ingiusto che uno si deve nascondere per forza. Non ne faccio un argomento da nevrosi, per ora ha la mia massima fiducia a meno di evidenti prove contrarie.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

*Calciomercato.com: il Milan è nel caos e Maldini se ne va in vacanza. E' quantomeno curioso che il dirigente rossonero abbia deciso di andarsene in ferie proprio alla vigilia del ritiro, quando ci sarebbe più bisogno della sua figura a Milanello.*


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2019)

Oramai siamo una polveriera, ogni occasione è buona per sparare a zero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Maggio 2019)

boooo a questo punto non ci capisco più niente.

è grottesco tutto ciò.

gattuso è sempre stato un tonto e non mi stupisco, ma paolo.... non mi pare il momento. incredibile


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Maggio 2019)

Ditemi che è andato a Ibiza per incontrare Conte vi prego &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nonostante oggi sia partito il ritiro del Milan, fino al prossimo lunedì, come documentato da foto pubblicate da alcuni tifosi sui social, Paolo Maldini si trova in vacanza ad Ibiza.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: il Milan è nel caos e Maldini se ne va in vacanza. E' quantomeno curioso che il dirigente rossonero abbia deciso di andarsene in ferie proprio alla vigilia del ritiro, quando ci sarebbe più bisogno della sua figura a Milanello.*



.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Maggio 2019)

se non fosse Maldini che ha dedicato tutta la sua carriera al Milan e vinto di tutto e di più, direi tranquillamente che questo è autosabotaggio.

Chiamiamola leggerezza va...

Però anche da queste piccole cose si vede se uno è adatto a fare il dirigente o meno.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nonostante oggi sia partito il ritiro del Milan, fino al prossimo lunedì, come documentato da foto pubblicate da alcuni tifosi sui social, Paolo Maldini si trova in vacanza ad Ibiza.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: il Milan è nel caos e Maldini se ne va in vacanza. E' quantomeno curioso che il dirigente rossonero abbia deciso di andarsene in ferie proprio alla vigilia del ritiro, quando ci sarebbe più bisogno della sua figura a Milanello.*



Sono un suo grande estimatore da sempre, ma oggettivamente parlando la scelta è da biasimare e non me lo sarei mai aspettato, proprio da lui. Anche solo per una questione d'esempio: sei la figura più rappresentativa del marchio Milan, la leggenda rossonera, dovresti marcare i giocatori come ai bei tempi in un momento delicato e comunque decisivo della stagione, e invece vai in vacanza?! ... no, non ci siamo per niente.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2019)

Ho più di un dubbio sull'operato di Maldini quest'anno, a partire dalla difesa ad oltranza di Gattuso.

Ma onestamente non voglio credere che sia davvero andato in vacanza ORA, in questo momento di melma.
Mi auguro ci siano altri motivi.


----------



## Zenos (2 Maggio 2019)

Oh ma lo fanno apposta?dai non è possibile che ogni giorno ne combinano una.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com: il Milan è nel caos e Maldini se ne va in vacanza. E' quantomeno curioso che il dirigente rossonero abbia deciso di andarsene in ferie proprio alla vigilia del ritiro, quando ci sarebbe più bisogno della sua figura a Milanello.*


 [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION]
ecco perché... perché viviamo in un mondo di strumentalizzazioni. Certo che una qualche dichiarazione della società ci renderebbe un attimo meno vittime dei media.


----------



## gabuz (2 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nonostante oggi sia partito il ritiro del Milan, fino al prossimo lunedì, come documentato da foto pubblicate da alcuni tifosi sui social, Paolo Maldini si trova in vacanza ad Ibiza.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: il Milan è nel caos e Maldini se ne va in vacanza. E' quantomeno curioso che il dirigente rossonero abbia deciso di andarsene in ferie proprio alla vigilia del ritiro, quando ci sarebbe più bisogno della sua figura a Milanello.*



Oh ragazzi, ma questa è grave, ma grave, grave.
Se al posto di Maldini ci fosse stato Galliani avremmo, giustamente, il forum in fiamme...

Poi voglio augurarmi davvero che ci sia un motivo, lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Maggio 2019)

Ho i miei dubbi che sia andato in vacanza.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Maggio 2019)

Sarà andato a incontrare dei procuratori per chiudere dei precontratti, Galliani lo faceva sempre


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Oh ragazzi, ma questa è grave, ma grave, grave.
> Se al posto di Maldini ci fosse stato Galliani avremmo, giustamente, il forum in fiamme...
> 
> Poi voglio augurarmi davvero che ci sia un motivo, lo spero con tutto il cuore.



Hai ragione.

Ma Galliani sarebbe stato giustamente massacrato avendo completamente perso motivo di avere la nostra fiducia.
Maldini si merita almeno il beneficio del dubbio.

Se fosse davvero in vacanza però...


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2019)

Magari è andato a incontrare qualche procuratore o agente FIFA (quelli che allacciano i rapporti tra i procuratori e i DS) e qui già si pensa che è in vacanza...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION]
> ecco perché... perché viviamo in un mondo di strumentalizzazioni. Certo che una qualche dichiarazione della società ci renderebbe un attimo meno vittime dei media.



Effettivamente è una notizia che rischia di buttare benzina sul fuoco. Certo la tempistica non è felice.

Ma prima di far partire la macchina della denigrazione per Paolo (che comunque osservo essere già partita), voglio vederci chiaro. Non so che gusto ci sia a sparare a zero. Con zero informazioni a disposizione.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (2 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma Galliani sarebbe stato giustamente massacrato avendo completamente perso motivo di avere la nostra fiducia.
> Maldini si merita almeno il beneficio del dubbio.
> ...



Il ciclo di Galliani e Berlusconi, dopo aver vinto e stravinto il possibile, si era concluso. Quello di Maldini, Leonardo, Elliot è all'inizio.. e il nostro direttore sviluppo strategico ecc ecc se ne va in vacanza a Ibiza mentre la squadra è in ritiro e sotto 5m di melma? TERRIBILE.


----------



## gabuz (2 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma Galliani sarebbe stato giustamente massacrato avendo completamente perso motivo di avere la nostra fiducia.
> Maldini si merita almeno il beneficio del dubbio.
> ...


Certo, Maldini si merita decisamente il beneficio del dubbio. E' chiaro.

Ma se fosse davvero in vacanza che messaggio lancerebbe alla squadra? Il commento più felice sarebbe "Vabbé, se se ne frega lui..."


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente è una notizia che rischia di buttare benzina sul fuoco. Certo la tempistica non è felice.
> 
> Ma prima di far partire la macchina della denigrazione per Paolo (che comunque osservo essere già partita), voglio vederci chiaro. Non so che gusto ci sia a sparare a zero. Con zero informazioni a disposizione.



No no no no... Una macchina che prova a partire contro Paolo passa sul mio cadavere. Può non essere un dirigente capace, può non essere un padre affettuoso, ma tacciare Paolo di mancanza di serietà non solo è irrispettoso, ma è del tutto privo della più piccola decenza umana. È Paolo Maldini ragazzi, non scherziamo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Maggio 2019)

Magari non è in vacanza, la butto li eh. Ormai sparare su di noi è sport nazionale


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Oh ragazzi, ma questa è grave, ma grave, grave.
> Se al posto di Maldini ci fosse stato Galliani avremmo, giustamente, il forum in fiamme...
> 
> Poi voglio augurarmi davvero che ci sia un motivo, lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No no no no... Una macchina che prova a partire contro Paolo passa sul mio cadavere. Può non essere un dirigente capace, può non essere un padre affettuoso, ma tacciare Paolo di mancanza di serietà non solo è irrispettoso, ma è del tutto privo della più piccola decenza umana. È Paolo Maldini ragazzi, non scherziamo.



Ma certo. Io spero che Maldini come dirigente effettivo lo vedremo solo più in là nel tempo, piano piano. E rigetto con forza qualsiasi ipotesi di un suo attaccamento a Gattuso, è troppo intelligente per commettere un errore del genere. E' andato contro una curva, può andare contro di lui. Diversamente rimarrei amaramente deluso e farò ammenda di quanto ho appena scritto.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo. Io spero che Maldini come dirigente effettivo lo vedremo solo più in là nel tempo, piano piano. E rigetto con forza qualsiasi ipotesi di un suo attaccamento a Gattuso, è troppo intelligente per commettere un errore del genere. E' andato contro una curva, può andare contro di lui. Diversamente rimarrei amaramente deluso e farò ammenda di quanto ho appena scritto.



Ti dirò... questo lavoro non si impara se non commettendo errori. Quello che mi aspetto da un bravo dirigente è che non reiteri idiozie. Non gli do la colpa di Gattuso, sia chiaro, ma mi aspetto l'anno prossimo di non stare qui a commentare la stessa situazione. Altrimenti lui resta sempre Paolo, io avrò sempre rispetto per lui, ma dovrà cambiare lavoro. Nulla di strano, succede ad un sacco di persone ogni giorno.


----------



## bmb (3 Maggio 2019)

Va be dai, avrà prenotato dopo le 5 vittorie consecutive del fido rino. Neanche lui poteva prevedere l'apocalisse. E poi tra 20 giorni si deve pensare a costruire il futuro. Questa volta per davvero. Oppure preferite le estati intere al Forte come l'antennista?


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nonostante oggi sia partito il ritiro del Milan, fino al prossimo lunedì, come documentato da foto pubblicate da alcuni tifosi sui social, Paolo Maldini si trova in vacanza ad Ibiza.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com: il Milan è nel caos e Maldini se ne va in vacanza. E' quantomeno curioso che il dirigente rossonero abbia deciso di andarsene in ferie proprio alla vigilia del ritiro, quando ci sarebbe più bisogno della sua figura a Milanello.*



Vergogna, un dirigente serio starebbe notte e giorno appresso a quei bidoni a prenderli a schiaffi in faccia.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2019)

permettetemi una battuta: ma perché fino ad ora non era in vacanza? non me ne ero accorto allora..


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Vergogna, un dirigente serio starebbe notte e giorno appresso a quei bidoni a prenderli a schiaffi in faccia.



occhio che poi arriva il moralista di turno a dire "ci vuole rispetto!! non si possono sentire certe cose….diglielo in faccia se hai coraggioooo!!"


----------



## Wildbone (3 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ti dirò... questo lavoro non si impara se non commettendo errori. Quello che mi aspetto da un bravo dirigente è che non reiteri idiozie. Non gli do la colpa di Gattuso, sia chiaro, ma mi aspetto l'anno prossimo di non stare qui a commentare la stessa situazione. Altrimenti lui resta sempre Paolo, io avrò sempre rispetto per lui, ma dovrà cambiare lavoro. Nulla di strano, succede ad un sacco di persone ogni giorno.



Sì, però, ragazzi, una cosa, che vale davvero per TUTTE le figure transitate a Milanello negli ultimi anni: gli errori li fai ai bassi livelli, facendo gavetta nel ruolo che poi occuperai negli anni a seguire. Non li fai al Milan, e soprattutto non li fai in un Milan che vuole tornare grande. Tra Gattuso e Maldini sono state affidate le redini del club (fortunatamente Maldini non è da solo) a due persone che hanno esperienze minime (o addirittura catastrofiche, nel caso di Gattuso) nei loro ruoli. Un club che aspira a tornare top non mette certe figure al comando, anche se si chiamano Maldini o Gattuso. Le competenze prima di tutto.


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Maggio 2019)

A Ibiza le temperature fino a martedì non andranno oltre i 20 gradi... Boh non credo sia una vacanza


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Maggio 2019)

La cosa che più mi infastidisce è vedere dei Milanisti che inveiscono contro Maldini, dando per scontato che questa fesseria detta dai giornalisti sia vero, credendogli praticamente ciecamente, ma che allo stesso tempo non danno fiducia a Paolo! E' assurda sta cosa. Paolo è il MILAN! E' sempre stato serio in tutto, è l'uomo che più di tutti rappresenta questi colori e merita veramente questo becero trattamento? Ma siamo seri? Oltretutto in questo modo lo prendete pure per stupido, cosa che non è. Vi pare cosi indietro d'andare in vacanza proprio ora? Ma dai.

In ogni caso da ciò che mi risulta non è ferie. 

Saluti.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Maggio 2019)

E io dovrei credere a 4 giornalai servi della gobba e non concedere nemmeno il bebeficio del dubbio a Paolo Maldini?


----------



## Devil man (3 Maggio 2019)

È andato a sentire se Borriello vuole fare un altro anno al Milan


----------



## sunburn (3 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Altrimenti lui resta sempre Paolo, io avrò sempre rispetto per lui, ma dovrà cambiare lavoro. Nulla di strano, succede ad un sacco di persone ogni giorno.


Perfetto. Per la Storia del Milan Paolo Maldini è come Notre-Dame. Da dirigente potrà anche "bruciarsi", ma resterà sempre Paolo Maldini.


----------

